# Now Bindings - Anyone tried these?



## modusoperandi (Sep 26, 2013)

Nevermind, found a bunch of other threads.

Hilarious new video tho:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Intrigued by this Now Select binding. No highback for my park stick, highback for my all mountain deck.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Hah really liked that video. Straight to the point with no BS or fluff.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

So its kinda like your… penis :blink: What noooTHE FUTURE IS NOOOoooowww:laugh:


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I have 2 sets from last year. I like them a lot.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I love my NOW ipo’s one of the best bindings I have ridden in a while along with the holograms.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Are the selects the only ones that convert to no backs?...Im trying to figure out the differences between the 3 versions


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nah, the selects are the only one with that little ittybity no backs. They are all designed to ride with nobacks. The drives are the only ones with the drive highback and I think all three have the same toe strap but different ankle straps.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Sweet thanks for clearing that up. Thats what I gathered after all the reading. But its nice to have a confirmation. So basically the SELECTS can be ridden 3 ways...high backs, the "half way" backs, and no backs. While the drive is like a more rigid version of the IPOS. correct?


cav0011 said:


> Nah, the selects are the only one with that little ittybity no backs. They are all designed to ride with nobacks. The drives are the only ones with the drive highback and I think all three have the same toe strap but different ankle straps.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

readimag said:


> I love my NOW ipo’s one of the best bindings I have ridden in a while along with the holograms.


How would you contrast the 2 (besides the obvious tech differences)? Does it take you some adjustment runs when you switch between them? I ask because I rode the NOW IPO almost exclusively last season, and just picked up some Holograms to add to the quiver this season. Haven't ridden shadowtech before, but have tried relays in the past and didn't like them that much.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> Sweet thanks for clearing that up. Thats what I gathered after all the reading. But its nice to have a confirmation. So basically the SELECTS can be ridden 3 ways...high backs, the "half way" backs, and no backs. While the drive is like a more rigid version of the IPOS. correct?


Yup, that is correct.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> How would you contrast the 2 (besides the obvious tech differences)? Does it take you some adjustment runs when you switch between them? I ask because I rode the NOW IPO almost exclusively last season, and just picked up some Holograms to add to the quiver this season. Haven't ridden shadowtech before, but have tried relays in the past and didn't like them that much.


So the NOW bindings are loose when you go edge to edge but tight nose to tail. The Holograms are the other way around tight edge to edge and loose nose to tail. Took me about the same with both bindings half a day to feel great on them with all my same tricks. After got the Holograms I stopped ridding the Now unless I had it in my freeride board and it was dumping. I love the shadow tech and wish NOW and Solomon would make a binding with both techs so you could get a true full skate feel. I personally find grabs way easier now with the holograms along with presses and my tame dogs just pop around faster now. Great pick on the NOW and Holograms but two of the best bindings I have ever ridden so far if you like the skate feel.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

readimag said:


> I love the shadow tech and wish NOW and Solomon would make a binding with both techs so you could get a true full skate feel.


It's funny, they're two totally different designs and tech, but both attempting to emulate a surfy/skate feel. For what you're describing, basically the answer is to run the NOW IPO or Select with either no back or that low back.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

So basically the Now Drive is for freeride and the select is more for freestyle? I assume the Drive comes with the highbacks and the Selects come with the lowbacks only?


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Selects come with the Flex hinge Highbacks & the Highcups (the smaller backs)...but can also be ridden with nothing.


miplatt88 said:


> So basically the Now Drive is for freeride and the select is more for freestyle? I assume the Drive comes with the highbacks and the Selects come with the lowbacks only?


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

The selects just offer the most variations...
The Drive has an altogether different highback
— Higher medial side follows leg angles
— Pre-rotated 10 degrees
— 15mm higher and 40% more rigid than Flex hinge highback
— Lateral hook for added support

from there website


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Hmmmm Ill probably get the Drive simply because I would use the bindings on my freeride board.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

I would agree with you on the Drives... but I wonder why the IPOs get more attention? Is it just a price thing..


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

No clue. You're already spending 290 for a binding you may as well spend 10 or 30 more and get the best. Only reason I can think of is people wanting to get the original model.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's a $20 price difference b/w the two, but I think the IPO is more popular because a.)it's the more recognizable name being the original model and b.)it's marketed as a more medium-flex all around binding, whereas the stiffer highback and straps on the Drive make it more freeride-oriented.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

^ knowledge kicked


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I got my missing binding before my band's show tonight. Mounted them on my Banana Magic for a quick carpet board at about 1:30 AM when I got home.

I noticed the hardware was very short and difficult to thread into my inserts. They just BARELY go with a bit of work. (Yes, I'm sure I did it right...) Not sure if this is just a new product thing that'll change after some use and they soften a little or something like that but who knows. The steel was at least certainly a higher grade than the stuff that comes with those big B bindings... no easy stripping out under the screwdriver. 

There's also no highback rotation on these. As mentioned earlier, it's pre-set at 15°. Still seems good, but I got used to rotated highbacks last year, liked it. Felt it helped my body alignment. Who knows.

Seems like a good product, and damp is a very good thing in PNW chop and slop.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

destroy said:


> I noticed the hardware was very short and difficult to thread into my inserts. They just BARELY go with a bit of work.


Yep that will be the same across the whole line of NOW products cause of the urethan in all the corners. You are just making sure that everything is seated and if you happen to over compress the urethan you don’t go threw the base with the screws.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just got my Drive binders in! I've also got the low backs that JF gave me last year. Didn't get a chance to try them out on my IPO's at the end of last season but will be experimenting with them this year, effectively making it very similar to the new Select model.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

^ you have the same bindings I have but I also have some boss 360’s.


----------

